# The Sid Has A New Home



## Rob Fisher (26/4/14)

My SID has a new home... my fishing buddy who I never ever thought would give up stinkies ever and who has been on the Pro Starter kit just passed the 2 month mark so he now has a device that will handle a day on the water! And in turn his wife can retire her Twisps!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Gazzacpt (27/4/14)

Nice one Rob.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (27/4/14)

Well done


----------



## Andre (27/4/14)

Awesome indeed, Sir.


----------



## Silver (27/4/14)

Brilliant Rob - fantastic gesture


----------



## shabbar (27/4/14)

Well done sir


----------



## Rex_Bael (28/4/14)

I love the community around this forum and vaping, as far as I have seen, in general. Like my daughter loves reminding everyone: "Sharing is caring."

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Gizmo (28/4/14)

Well Done Robster!


----------



## ET (29/4/14)

well done sir


----------



## Riaz (29/4/14)

as always @Rob Fisher , well done sir


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/4/14)

The PIF SID now has a PIF Atomiser... my fishing buddy is a happy chappie!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (30/4/14)

And well he should be...well done, Sir.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/4/14)

Matthee said:


> And well he should be...well done, Sir.



It was hard for me to part with a Nautilus... but it has been sitting there for a week with no juice in and was sad... so Miss Naughty has gone to a good home where she will be loved and taken care of.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (1/5/14)

Great gesture Rob!


----------



## BhavZ (1/5/14)

Awesome PIF @Rob Fisher 

I am sure he must be more than a happy chappy with that brilliant setup

Definitely one of the best kits to use when moving off the stinkies


----------

